# 400 Watt HPS, Where to buy?



## Abso (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey guys, I would of ordered one off of htgsupply already but when I was going through the checkout I noticed they don't like the Canadian kind.. same with Insidesun.

I've done a good amount of searching but I haven't found any place that matches the price of HTG or Insidesun, :-\.

Any fellow Canadians out there with some shopping advice?


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 13, 2008)

does canada have home dept?  or lowes? we in america have 400 hps blub for 40 dollars at these store

or order online is ideal!!


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Jul 13, 2008)

is there a way to get the ones at Lowes or Home aDepot to work. I was wandering If I could just buy one at HD and wire it up.... Is this possible? and how?


----------



## Abso (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry, I should of specified, I would like an entire ready to plug kit, !

I'm trying to find a decent price online that isn't +100 bucks as compared to Insidesun or HTG.


----------



## Abso (Jul 13, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> is there a way to get the ones at Lowes or Home aDepot to work. I was wandering If I could just buy one at HD and wire it up.... Is this possible? and how?



You'll need to get yourself a ballast for it.  They are about 50 bucks.


----------



## andy52 (Jul 17, 2008)

cheaphydroponics.com


----------



## EpicEndo (Jul 17, 2008)

i have a 400W Sunsetter HPS i got from Worms Way-(just google it) for about 150$ w/ bulb ballast and chord set. I know there is alot of expense in growing , no matter what size of room, but dont downsize! if you're going to be using a 400W then you plan to have more than just a few plants, so expect to put down some cash. You should stay away from "whats cheap" and focus on the quality.  cheap products are cheaply made. believe me you'll be happy you did.


----------



## andy52 (Jul 18, 2008)

my setup is anything but cheap.lumatek ballast sunleaves reflector.this site is the cheapest on their prices,is what i'm saying.hell i buy nothing but the best and can afford to.just trying to tell you where i found the cheapest prices on the net for top quality product.


----------



## andy52 (Jul 18, 2008)

i do not believe you can get a ballast for 50 bucks.get a lumatek,mine i can use MH or HPS,electronic also


----------



## Abso (Jul 18, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i do not believe you can get a ballast for 50 bucks.get a lumatek,mine i can use MH or HPS,electronic also



You can get UNWIRED exposed ballasts for 45 bucks on ebay.

How do these look guys?

http://www.canadianwholesalehydroponics.com/products.cfm?cat_id=6&show_products=1&catpage=3


----------



## thc is good for me (Jul 18, 2008)

Go to insidesun.com you can get a 400 watt hps for $100 it comes with every thingand you dont have to asemble it. htgsupply.com has good prices too.


----------



## Abso (Jul 19, 2008)

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> Go to insidesun.com you can get a 400 watt hps for $100 it comes with every thingand you dont have to asemble it. htgsupply.com has good prices too.



You obviously didn't read a damn thing.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 19, 2008)

How about ebay?


----------



## Abso (Jul 19, 2008)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> How about ebay?



Very true! 

But the research I did shows this...

On eBay most of those sales are from in fact INSIDESUN!, and HTGSUPPLY!, thus they sale in their sale, WE DO NOT SHIP TO CANADIANS! (Canadian haters grumble grumble, hehe:fid...

Then the other sales WHICH DO SHIP!!, end up being +60-100 bucks to Canada anyways...   Making it cheaper to go buy a very nice 200-250 dollar unit from say canadianwholesalehydro (the site I linked up there).

Making me very very frustrated but kinda glad I'm being forced into getting a better quality unit which will make me happy in the long run I guess...

Thanks for being along with me to figure this loop out with.:holysheep:


Ah' that's some good kush my friend brought over, .


----------



## andy52 (Jul 20, 2008)

ditto tried to tell ya


----------



## solarz (Jul 20, 2008)

not trying to hijack the thread...but what is the best proposed method of having a light system delivered to you when ordering online? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 20, 2008)

well i have all that kind of stuff seeds encluded sent to my sons house, and yes he knows.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jul 20, 2008)

solarz said:
			
		

> not trying to hijack the thread...but what is the best proposed method of having a light system delivered to you when ordering online? Thanks in advance.


A box? I don't know, you don't need stealth shipping when buying lights or anything. I just order through sites that ship with FedEx and UPS and haven't had any problems with them yet.


----------



## solarz (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.  I wa just asking what methods are generally used.  Thanks again.


----------



## honeybear (Jul 22, 2008)

lights are definitely not illegal and shouldnt raise any questions except from your roommates!

and damn abso, no canadian shipping for you? hmm... maybe if proxied the package somehow, like get a friend in america to purchase then send it to you... would cost more but it can be done


----------



## Abso (Aug 5, 2008)

I solved my light problem!

My friend sold me his old non-remote ballast lights for 100 bucks together!

So I got a 400 Watt MH and a 1000 Watt MH with 2 extra bulbs each for 100 bucks, I feel so lucky, .


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 10, 2008)

try hyrdowholesale.com.......really good prices !!!


----------

